# Funkübertragung gesucht



## drillo (12 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht hat ja einer eine Idee wo ich so etwas finden kann:

Ich suchen eine Funkübertragung (Medium ist eigentlich egal, muss ca. 20 Meter überbrücken) wo ich auf der einen Seite einen Sender mit idealerweise 5 V TTL Eingang habe.
Auf der Empfängerseite sollte dann möglichst ein Relais schaltbarsein (12V) 5V TTL Ausgang würde aber auch gehen.
Dann muss das ganze noch so funktionieren, dass wenn der Sender sendet, das Relais anzieht und wenn es aufhört, muss es wieder abfallen (Oder eben 5V TTL an und dann aus)

Hat da vielleicht einer eine Idee?


----------



## GLT (12 Oktober 2018)

Du hast vergessen dein Budget anzugeben, ob Fertiglösung erfoderlich oder DIY möglich,...


----------



## PN/DP (12 Oktober 2018)

Baumarkt Funksteckdosen-Set wäre günstig. 
Was soll geschaltet werden? Bestehen da Sicherheits- oder andere Vorschriften?

Harald


----------



## drillo (13 Oktober 2018)

Fertiglösung wäre natürlich gut  Aber kein muss. 
Budget so bis 30 Euro.

@PN/DP: Funksteckdosen aus dem Baumarkt kann ich ja nicht mit 12V betreiben.


----------



## Gleichstromer (14 Oktober 2018)

Modellbaufunk 27 oder 40 MHz (35 nur für Flieger) mit Schaltkanalmodul oder Servo mit mech. Schalter. Sender laufen auf 5-12V, Empfänger auf 5V. Dürfte in der Bucht oder in Kleinanzeigen deutlich unter 30€ kosten, hab aber nicht geschaut. Evtl. hab ich sowas noch im Keller irgendwo ..


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2018)

Rapberry PI mit Funkmodul (XBEE, ZIGBEE) wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Direkt auf dem XBEE-Modul kann man auch einen Digital-Eingang /-Ausgang weitergeben.

Bsp: Analog, mal so auf die Schnelle

Bsp: Connecting


----------



## Cliff (15 Oktober 2018)

Evtl. zwei ESP8266. Dazu 433mhz Sende/ Empfangsmodule und ein wenig Arduino- Programmierung (RcSwitch)....


----------

